# Help save Philadelphia's music scene!



## HUMANCONTRAST (May 22, 2010)

On April 22, City Councilmen Darrell Clarke and Bill Greenlee introduced Bill No. 100267, which would encumber event promoters with a slew of new requirements and restrictions... Under the proposed rules, promoters would have to apply for a permit from the Philadelphia Police Department (PPD) 30 days before every single event â€” meaning if you promote a weekly club night, that's 52 permit applications per year . More than just a bureaucratic nightmare, this would all but abolish last-minute shows or pickup parties. These applications would have to include detailed security plans, the promoter's business-privilege-license number, the venue's capacity and the expected crowd. Perhaps most importantly, the bill would hold promoters liable for the actions of the crowds at the events they promote.

Additionally, the bill requires that every permit application include a copy of the contract between the venue and the promoter â€” in effect, making rental prices and rates for each individual promoter a matter of public record . To make matters worse, the cops can deny a permit for any reason and without explanation up to 10 days before the event â€” which could devastate businesses that fronted costs, to say nothing of destroying the credibility of those trying to book events.


This is quick and easy go to Against Bill 100267 and go to the bottom of the page and fill out the form and send.

Thanks!! And sorry if this is the wrong subform.


----------



## menu (May 22, 2010)

good show.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 22, 2010)

i filled out the form, fuck that bill!


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (May 22, 2010)

awesome! Yea dude, it really is! So many awesome places are no longer going to exist.


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 31, 2010)

ahahaha nothing is going to put an end to house shows. sorry to ruin the hype


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 31, 2010)

they git their little claws into evrything dont they......


----------

